# Clear Edition Monarks - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (24/3/18)

Which colour suits you???

New Clear Edition Monarks available at Sir Vape now.

https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/exclusive-monark-clear-edition

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## gman211991 (24/3/18)

Sir Vape said:


> Which colour suits you???
> 
> New Clear Edition Monarks available at Sir Vape now.
> 
> ...



Wow just wow


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Sir Vape (24/3/18)

gman211991 said:


> Wow just wow
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I agree the Monark Boys outdid themselves on this one.


----------



## Stosta (26/3/18)

Wow! Those are pretty!


----------



## Sir Vape (27/3/18)

Stosta said:


> Wow! Those are pretty!



Yes they are Sir

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 87hunter (29/3/18)

How scratch resistant is the clear edges of the mod.
This looks like one of those mods you put in a show case, yet it has silver contacts so needs to be vaped.
Very cool. I need to talk to the commission fairy cos I want the blue one....... badly

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mr. B (2/4/18)

87hunter said:


> How scratch resistant is the clear edges of the mod.
> This looks like one of those mods you put in a show case, yet it has silver contacts so needs to be vaped.
> Very cool. I need to talk to the commission fairy cos I want the blue one....... badly


I agree. My other question is: wont the clear plastic eventually get dull from use; i.e turn yellow or become opaque? This mod looks gorgeous but I am worried about how well it will age. 

For example the clear acrylic drip tip on my drop RDA is already becoming opaque and I've only had it two months. Now I know that a drip tip and the body of the mod are different; the drip tip constantly has warm vapour passing through it so it will obviously show some wear after a while; I am just wondering what material the mod is made of and how long it will last?


----------

